# Someone gave me a bad rating for no reason



## reefsmoka

Hey guys, 

I'm a new driver. I had a perfect score until today two passengers gave me a 4 and a 2.

This is shocking because I have no idea why someone would give me a 2 because I had only 12 trips today without any issues.

I'm thinking maybe someone made a mistake and rated the wrong driver. Is there something I can do?


----------



## Bpr2

Uber won’t do squat if you ask. 

Only way for it to go away is if the pax that rated you poorly is found to have a habit of poorly rating drivers, then it’ll go away.


----------



## reefsmoka

Bpr2 said:


> Uber won't do squat if you ask.
> 
> Only way for it to go away is if the pax that rated you poorly is found to have a habit of poorly rating drivers, then it'll go away.


It sucks because at least I would like to know why they rated me 2 so I can improve.

Was I talking too much? Not enough? Driving too fast? Passenger had a seizure just before rating?


----------



## Dice Man

Get used to it.
I use to care when I started.
Now I am always in the 4.9 range on both U and L.
Now and then I get a one star, won't affect me.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

reefsmoka said:


> Is there something I can do?


Yes! Stop caring. Ratings don't matter. If they did, Uber would reward high rated drivers. They don't. YOU are creating unnecessary stress in your life. Stop!

When you get a bad rating, just assume it's a jerk looking to get a discount and move on. Don't question your competence or work ethnic and beat yourself up. Just realize there are aholes in the world and you will run into a lot of them in this biz.


----------



## newDriver81

I stopped giving out 5’s. I give everyone 4’s and under now. People get in your car laugh and be fake then you check your rating and you lost a point and you’re thinking what did I do. 

My job is to take you where u need to be safely and on time. If I did that I don’t deserve anything under a 5


----------



## Mista T

They did make a mistake. Most of the time if a pax is unhappy they give out 1s, not 2s and 4s. You lucked out, maybe they fat fingered the wrong spot.


----------



## rbkg40

PAX can be unpredictable when it comes to ratings. I fart with PAX in the car I get a 5*, PAX farts in my car I get, 1*


----------



## Rushmanyyz

reefsmoka said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a new driver. I had a perfect score until today two passengers gave me a 4 and a 2.
> 
> This is shocking because I have no idea why someone would give me a 2 because I had only 12 trips today without any issues.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe someone made a mistake and rated the wrong driver. Is there something I can do?


I'm in the 4.98/4.97 range and I get my ones. I think I might have like 10 or 12 ones in 3200 trips (1790ish rated). They literally don't matter when they are that rare.

There's literally nothing you can do and there shouldn't be. Everyone has a right to be offended, you don't have a right to dictate when they are. It's their money after all, let them ***** and whine for whatever reason. If it starts to trend, then it's something you're doing and you should do some soul searching to find out why.


----------



## HotUberMess

In between taking your daily shower and driving, did you smoke weed?


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Welcome to Uber driving.


----------



## Ubacca

Thanks for being a valued partner


----------



## Kodyhead

I shave and smoke weed in the shower


----------



## Josem3

Well, the good one is you will never see them again because the Uber/Lyft System won't give you that rider on future requests.


----------



## sheridens

I have been low rated a few times and sometimes dinged for "professionalism" because the rider, through no fault of their own, has been charged wait time. For example, one person I picked up last week, their back yard backed onto a major arterial road which is where the pin was. The counter started here, but it took me at least another 3 or 4 minutes to exit this road, pull over and look at the map and determine where the street address was and then drive a few more blocks to get to the rider who was waiting very patiently at the kerb. She incurred about an extra 50c. Another example is when you drive past the rider on a busy road and you lose time finding somewhere to turn around or you have to drive around the block to get back to them.

This is just something to keep an eye on. If it happens and you are worried about your rating, you can contact Uber through the trip help and ask them to refund the waiting time fee.


----------



## scottmann86

Today I got a 2 star for navigation and music choice. I pretty much always take the fastest route and ask the rider if they want to go off course to dodge traffic. When it comes to music I play pandora channel hits of the 90s 2000s and today. It's fairly neutral and I get no complaints. I'm not here to be a dj I'm here to drive you places.


----------



## Joshua J

You'll realize that statistically perfection is impossible quickly with Uber:
Oh my last 500 
480 5*
15 4*
2 3*
1 2*
2 1*

So for instance, I could pick out a few guesses where I got 3 or less but really - I have no idea who the other 2 or 3 people are who rated me low or why which doesn't benefit me at all as a driver(to improve). I'm actually very weary about a potential 3* or less I got today from someone who seemed overly concerned about my camera(thanks idiots who upload passengers to Youtube!).


----------



## stoddardmike478

reefsmoka said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a new driver. I had a perfect score until today two passengers gave me a 4 and a 2.
> 
> This is shocking because I have no idea why someone would give me a 2 because I had only 12 trips today without any issues.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe someone made a mistake and rated the wrong driver. Is there something I can do?


I have done everything possible and rating keep going down for no reason whatsoever and if Uber think that I'm going to pay take course if get deactivated for no reason they are sadly mistaken


----------



## Rav

Bruh I had a **** report me for under the influence for no reason trying to score a free trip I paid the price and could not drive for 2 days


----------



## painfreepc

reefsmoka said:


> This is shocking because I have no idea why someone would give me a 2


I full-time customer as well as a full-time driver, so I'm going to give you my opinion as a customer as to what I see as a customer of things that may not even occur to the driver, some of my observations and suggestions you may roll your eyeballs at that's up to you but you're the one who's saying you keep getting downrated and you don't know why so here goes,

First of all is your car clean in and out, I always keep the inside of my car clean I even have a portable vacuum, and I keep terry cloth to keep the dust off the car, this is not a big deal at night about the Dust on the car but it is during the daytime,

Does your car look like it's ready to be a transportation vehicle, in my opinion is when passengers walk to your car they should see nothing in your car personal except for maybe a box of tissues a soda and maybe some other small personal item like a laptop or something you shouldn't have your front seat and your front passenger floor looking like you been using it as a picnic area,

Do you actually look like your dress to greet the public, you should not look like you guess rolled out of bed what a pair of jeans cut off jeans shorts and a wife beater t-shirt,

Don't wear loud obnoxious numb-nosing cologne, I don't wear cologne at all I wear roll on and spray on deodorant baby powder scent, I even spray the floor with baby powder deodorant just a little bit it's enough so it can barely be smelled, I also use the Febreze car scent in my air vent I used a paradise sent and I don't have that fully opened,

Don't have your radio too loud, I move the balance of it is up front at least about 80%, and backseat of about 20%, so passengers can hear the music but it's not loud if they want it louder they can ask,

Do you drive the car like you own it this may sound like a silly question, but I mean from a passenger's observation do you look confident driving the car or are you sitting there like you guess rented it and you're not sure how to operate it yes I seen drivers doing this and I find it very annoying,

In other words look confident and comfortable driving your own car, you shouldn't be constantly fidgeting in your seat, be seen observing traffic look to your left and right when you pass the intersections to see if there's any approaching speeding cars, look and right before you take off from a light or stop sign actually look to your left or right when you change lanes I'm not saying you have to look out the back window cuz I don't do that cuz I actually have a review mirror camera, I have no blind spots but you should be looking like you are observing traffic not like you're some robot with your head locked out the front window,

Do you tailgate, do you keep plenty of room between the cars in front of you and beside you I tried not to let cars run right next to me side by side for one thing it's dangerous especially on the freeway how are you going to avoid a collision if you got a car on your left and a car immediately on your right, I actually have a device mounted on my windshield and my dashboard that actually keeps me aware of car spacing,

Do you speed, try to go no more than three or four miles per hour over the speed limit on the main street, if it's 40 mph try to do no more than 44, on the freeway if it's 65 try to do no more than 69 maybe 70 I usually set cruise control at 69, if most of the traffic is moving faster I actually asked my passengers if they mind if I keep up with the flow of traffic, yeah I actually asked that passengers love it most passengers say hey when I drive I drive 75 and 80 please keep up with traffic if you can,

Don't Force conversations, give your passengers a nice friendly greeting when they get in the car, ask them if they want the air conditioning cold or hotter if they want the windows up or down, maybe confirm the trip but I don't always do that usually I guess look at the address if it looks good we get going,

Be aware of your sense of direction the way you are facing north south east or west when you pick up a passenger, that may be something many new drivers never even think about, the top of your Uber app always points north, if you're sitting waiting for a passenger and you're facing east, and you look at the passenger's destination on the map when you start the trip and destination is Southwest of you, obviously you need to turn around are you at least know you're traveling south west, and you are already facing East and the top of the map is north I actually struggled with this for a few years before I finally realized it there's no reason not to know which way to leave or which way to turn to make a U-turn or to turn left or right at the light in front of you but some drivers do struggle with this,

When passengers are getting out of your car remind them to get their belongings actually turn your neck and look in the back seat and see if you see something there, I can tell you most passengers are very excited when I see something on the seat that obviously belongs to them and I pointed out.


----------



## Rav

painfreepc said:


> I full-time customer as well as a full-time driver, so I'm going to give you my opinion as a customer as to what I see as a customer of things that may not even occur to the driver, some of my observations and suggestions you may roll your eyeballs at that's up to you but you're the one who's saying you keep getting downrated and you don't know why so here goes,
> 
> First of all is your car clean in and out, I always keep the inside of my car clean I even have a portable vacuum, and I keep terry cloth to keep the dust off the car, this is not a big deal at night about the Dust on the car but it is during the daytime,
> 
> Does your car look like it's ready to be a transportation vehicle, in my opinion is when passengers walk to your car they should see nothing in your car personal except for maybe a box of tissues a soda and maybe some other small personal item like a laptop or something you shouldn't have your front seat and your front passenger floor looking like you been using it as a picnic area,
> 
> Do you actually look like your dress to greet the public, you should not look like you guess rolled out of bed what a pair of jeans cut off jeans shorts and a wife beater t-shirt,
> 
> Don't wear loud obnoxious numb-nosing cologne, I don't wear cologne at all I wear roll on and spray on deodorant baby powder scent, I even spray the floor with baby powder deodorant just a little bit it's enough so it can barely be smelled, I also use the Febreze car scent in my air vent I used a paradise sent and I don't have that fully opened,
> 
> Don't have your radio too loud, I move the balance of it is up front at least about 80%, and backseat of about 20%, so passengers can hear the music but it's not loud if they want it louder they can ask,
> 
> Do you drive the car like you own it this may sound like a silly question, but I mean from a passenger's observation do you look confident driving the car or are you sitting there like you guess rented it and you're not sure how to operate it yes I seen drivers doing this and I find it very annoying,
> 
> Do you tailgate, do you keep plenty of room between the cars in front of you and beside you I tried not to let cars run right next to me side by side for one thing it's dangerous especially on the freeway how are you going to avoid a collision if you got a car on your left and a car immediately on your right, I actually have a device mounted on my windshield and my dashboard that actually keeps me aware of car spacing,
> 
> Do you speed, try to go no more than three or four miles per hour over the speed limit on the main street, if it's 40 mph try to do no more than 44, on the freeway if it's 65 try to do no more than 69 maybe 70 I usually set cruise control at 69, if most of the traffic is moving faster I actually asked my passengers if they mind if I keep up with the flow of traffic, yeah I actually asked that passengers love it most passengers say hey when I drive I drive 75 and 80 please keep up with traffic if you can,
> 
> Don't Force conversations, give your passengers a nice friendly greeting when they get in the car, ask them if they want the air conditioning cold or hotter if they want the windows up or down, maybe confirm the trip but I don't always do that usually I guess look at the address if it looks good we get going,
> 
> Be aware of your sense of direction the way you are facing north south east or west when you pick up a passenger, that may be something many new drivers never even think about, the top of your Uber app always points north, if you're sitting waiting for a passenger and you're facing east, and you look at the passenger's destination on the map when you start the trip and destination is Southwest of you, obviously you need to turn around are you at least know you're traveling south west, and you are already facing East and the top of the map is north I actually struggled with this for a few years before I finally realized it there's no reason not to know which way to leave or which way to turn to make a U-turn or to turn left or right at the light in front of you but some drivers do struggle with this,
> 
> When passengers are getting out of your car remind them to get their belongings actually turn your neck and look in the back seat and see if you see something there, I can tell you most passengers are very excited when I see something on the seat that obviously belongs to them and I pointed out.


It's drivers like this we have passengers feeling so entitled.


----------



## painfreepc

Rav said:


> It's drivers like this we have passengers feeling so entitled.


this is how I naturally drive, this is not something I force myself to do, this comes from a few years of limo driving, 12 years taxi, many years of not emergency medical transport driving and 7 years driving Uber and lyft, you are driving passengers they are paying for the trip you don't know how to drive like a safe driver or you another Uber/lyft clown.

I'm actually getting ready to go out and drive this Tuesday morning I don't normally drive on Tuesdays but I feel like getting in my car, so I won't have time to entertain any more negative comments you drive the way it works for you and I drive the way it works for me, the poster was asking for help for advice I gave it you don't like it tough luck to you,

Even the cleanliness of my car is me personally has really nothing to do with Uber or lyft, I don't like a dirty car I don't like a cluttered car inside and I don't like a clutter trunk my car always pretty much looks like is sitting on the showroom floor ready for someone to get in and test drive.,

I've gotten into many Uber and lyft cars especially lyft as a customer the front seat looks like the driver is sitting in the living room junk and clutter everywhere even observed empty cups under a driver's foot, that is not professional, that looks like you don't care about yourself, like you don't care about your car, like you don't give a s*** about the person sitting in the backseat like there a package with a label on it.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

painfreepc said:


> I full-time customer as well as a full-time driver, so I'm going to give you my opinion as a customer as to what I see as a customer of things that may not even occur to the driver, some of my observations and suggestions you may roll your eyeballs at that's up to you but you're the one who's saying you keep getting downrated and you don't know why so here goes,
> 
> First of all is your car clean in and out, I always keep the inside of my car clean I even have a portable vacuum, and I keep terry cloth to keep the dust off the car, this is not a big deal at night about the Dust on the car but it is during the daytime,
> 
> Does your car look like it's ready to be a transportation vehicle, in my opinion is when passengers walk to your car they should see nothing in your car personal except for maybe a box of tissues a soda and maybe some other small personal item like a laptop or something you shouldn't have your front seat and your front passenger floor looking like you been using it as a picnic area,
> 
> Do you actually look like your dress to greet the public, you should not look like you guess rolled out of bed what a pair of jeans cut off jeans shorts and a wife beater t-shirt,
> 
> Don't wear loud obnoxious numb-nosing cologne, I don't wear cologne at all I wear roll on and spray on deodorant baby powder scent, I even spray the floor with baby powder deodorant just a little bit it's enough so it can barely be smelled, I also use the Febreze car scent in my air vent I used a paradise sent and I don't have that fully opened,
> 
> Don't have your radio too loud, I move the balance of it is up front at least about 80%, and backseat of about 20%, so passengers can hear the music but it's not loud if they want it louder they can ask,
> 
> Do you drive the car like you own it this may sound like a silly question, but I mean from a passenger's observation do you look confident driving the car or are you sitting there like you guess rented it and you're not sure how to operate it yes I seen drivers doing this and I find it very annoying,
> 
> In other words look confident and comfortable driving your own car, you shouldn't be constantly fidgeting in your seat, be seen observing traffic look to your left and right when you pass the intersections to see if there's any approaching speeding cars, look and right before you take off from a light or stop sign actually look to your left or right when you change lanes I'm not saying you have to look out the back window cuz I don't do that cuz I actually have a review mirror camera, I have no blind spots but you should be looking like you are observing traffic not like you're some robot with your head locked out the front window,
> 
> Do you tailgate, do you keep plenty of room between the cars in front of you and beside you I tried not to let cars run right next to me side by side for one thing it's dangerous especially on the freeway how are you going to avoid a collision if you got a car on your left and a car immediately on your right, I actually have a device mounted on my windshield and my dashboard that actually keeps me aware of car spacing,
> 
> Do you speed, try to go no more than three or four miles per hour over the speed limit on the main street, if it's 40 mph try to do no more than 44, on the freeway if it's 65 try to do no more than 69 maybe 70 I usually set cruise control at 69, if most of the traffic is moving faster I actually asked my passengers if they mind if I keep up with the flow of traffic, yeah I actually asked that passengers love it most passengers say hey when I drive I drive 75 and 80 please keep up with traffic if you can,
> 
> Don't Force conversations, give your passengers a nice friendly greeting when they get in the car, ask them if they want the air conditioning cold or hotter if they want the windows up or down, maybe confirm the trip but I don't always do that usually I guess look at the address if it looks good we get going,
> 
> Be aware of your sense of direction the way you are facing north south east or west when you pick up a passenger, that may be something many new drivers never even think about, the top of your Uber app always points north, if you're sitting waiting for a passenger and you're facing east, and you look at the passenger's destination on the map when you start the trip and destination is Southwest of you, obviously you need to turn around are you at least know you're traveling south west, and you are already facing East and the top of the map is north I actually struggled with this for a few years before I finally realized it there's no reason not to know which way to leave or which way to turn to make a U-turn or to turn left or right at the light in front of you but some drivers do struggle with this,
> 
> When passengers are getting out of your car remind them to get their belongings actually turn your neck and look in the back seat and see if you see something there, I can tell you most passengers are very excited when I see something on the seat that obviously belongs to them and I pointed out.
> 
> View attachment 679709
> 
> 
> View attachment 679710


I wear jeans and a T-shirt with no logo most of the time and nice converse like sneakers made by adidas while wearing a caddy hat, and my rating is a 4.99.

The only one star was from someone who was playing games with me and they got a one star also.

My car is clean and sprayed with Frebreze three times a day, the car is washed daily and vacuumed three times a day.

I talk when the customer want to talk and stay silent when they don’t.

I carry nothing but a box of tissue and my phone and two tea bottles in my cup holder.

I drive at the speed limit and tell the pax the time it will take to get them there and if I know there is traffic ( like at the 59 and 610 area ) I will suggest a alternative route.

If elderly or hot looking woman I open the door for them ( yes, I know ).

I load the baggage for them at airports and unload the baggage at their house.

So yeah I myself feel I do enough.


----------



## painfreepc

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I wear jeans and a T-shirt with no logo most of the time and nice converse like sneakers made by adidas while wearing a caddy hat, and my rating is a 4.99.
> 
> The only one star was from someone who was playing games with me and they got a one star also.
> 
> My car is clean and sprayed with Frebreze three times a day, the car is washed daily and vacuumed three times a day.
> 
> I talk when the customer want to talk and stay silent when they don’t.
> 
> I carry nothing but a box of tissue and my phone and two tea bottles in my cup holder.
> 
> I drive at the speed limit and tell the pax the time it will take to get them there and if I know there is traffic ( like at the 59 and 610 area ) I will suggest a alternative route.
> 
> If elderly or hot looking woman I open the door for them ( yes, I know ).
> 
> I load the baggage for them at airports and unload the baggage at their house.
> 
> So yeah I myself feel I do enough.


Yeah I do the car open door thing too, I don't talk about that much cuz I know some drivers here take offense to it, but I do it for me I do it for my health so I can stretch my legs.,

And what you described is why you are 4.99 driver, I realize a few here don't like the suggestions, I know their car their way whatever yeah yeah, but when a customer realizes you are going Far and Beyond the Call of Duty some of them will overlook minor things minor issues and still give you your five stars.


----------



## SinTaxERROR

@painfreepc 










At least this pax was honest… (slightly) better than “I’ll tip you in the app…” and then does not tip… lol


----------



## 232439

reefsmoka said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a new driver. I had a perfect score until today two passengers gave me a 4 and a 2.
> 
> This is shocking because I have no idea why someone would give me a 2 because I had only 12 trips today without any issues.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe someone made a mistake and rated the wrong driver. Is there something I can do?


No driver ever stays perfect.


----------



## forqalso

Don’t sweat it, they’ll one star you if the first driver canceled on them.


----------

